# Pit Bull? Mix?



## Aley (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I have a 9 month old "Pit Bull" my boyfriend and I adopted from the SPCA a few months ago. I was curious to know if anyone could tell me what you think she is mixed with? Someone suggested and I have also pondered on Great Dane, but I truly have no idea. All the "purebred" APBT's I've seen are much smaller in size than her. She is about 50lbs and for being 9 months old she is a massive giant.

I'm going to try to figure out how to post a picture now.


















Sorry, that first picture is massive..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

No ped, no known history of the yard she came from, no idea. Its impossible to know what she is by just looking at her, based on the pictures she "looks" like a American Bully mix to me... American Pit Bull Terriers are not defined by appearance only, so also in that respect its impossible to know if she "could be" one just looking at the pictures..

Given she is blue also throws out the APBT possibility as the color "blue" is considered extremely rare in this breed, unlike the American Bully or American Staffordshire Terrier where the color is more abundant.

Its hard to say what her structure is based on the pictures however i would be willing to bet that you have yourself an American Bully mix of some sort. Potentially "full blooded" but theres no way to know without knowing a history.


----------



## Aley (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> No ped, no known history of the yard she came from, no idea. Its impossible to know what she is by just looking at her, based on the pictures she "looks" like a American Bully mix to me... American Pit Bull Terriers are not defined by appearance only, so also in that respect its impossible to know if she "could be" one just looking at the pictures..
> 
> Given she is blue also throws out the APBT possibility as the color "blue" is considered extremely rare in this breed, unlike the American Bully or American Staffordshire Terrier where the color is more abundant.
> 
> Its hard to say what her structure is based on the pictures however i would be willing to bet that you have yourself an American Bully mix of some sort. Potentially "full blooded" but theres no way to know without knowing a history.


:goodpost: great looking dog...congrats!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to piggy back off Km's response the color blue in the APBT is rare not because the color does not exist within the gene pools it's rare to see a blue APBT because dog men of the past culled blue dog's when they did show up because they believed those dog's were curs for whatever reason it's also thought that the color blue itself got into the APBT gene pools through the now extinct Blue Paul. The color blue is a dilute of black it's also a recessive gene which means BOTH parent's have to be carriers of the particular "blue" gene for it to show up in the offspring. When you breed 2 blue dog's the results will be an all blue litter. As 2 blue dog's can only produce blue dogs. 

Performance bred bloodlines AKA Game Lines are not well known to throw blue dog's it happens and based on my research when they do show up on occasion you will most likely see it within the Eli/boudreaux family of dogs which throw a high % of black dogs. That's Not saying all Eli/boudreaux bred dogs are black but many of them are. This also does not mean a red dog can't be a carrier of the "Blue" Gene but in order for the gene to be physically seen in the offspring both parent's must be carriers. The reason why the Blue Gene is so rare within the gene pools of the APBT is because dog men of the past and present culled those dogs. 

Now let's look at the Amstaff since those dog's are genetically bred from the same cloth as the APBT why is there such a high % of blue dogs within these show dogs and not the APBT when at one point in history they were the same dog? When the show dog AKA staff as we know it went a different direction from the box many years ago people breeding for the show ring were primarily focusing on breeding for looks vs working ability or function. A Show breeder's main focus is to breed the prettiest dog on 4 legs wether it's blue, red, black, ect. Show breeder's didn't cull dogs because they were blue if they looked beautiful in the show ring then they were bred so those blue dog's became more common within show lines as they were bred by show breeder's remember after you breed 2 blue dog's the result's is an all blue litter.


Looking at your dog I can't tell you for sure what she is because she does not have a pedigree which should determine a dog's linage. But going off of what I can see I am going to say you have a dog with staff x bully blood in him/her. Your dog physically does not look like an American Bully based on the ABKC standard but your dog does appear to have some of the Bullier physical characteristics than that of the APBT.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OP I hope you don't mind but I resized your first picture for you to make it easier to see and read the thread.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Just to piggy back off Km's response the color blue in the APBT is rare not because the color does not exist within the gene pools it's rare to see a blue APBT because dog men of the past culled blue dog's when they did show up because they believed those dog's were curs for whatever reason it's also thought that the color blue itself got into the APBT gene pools through the now extinct Blue Paul. The color blue is a dilute of black it's also a recessive gene which means BOTH parent's have to be carriers of the particular "blue" gene for it to show up in the offspring. When you breed 2 blue dog's the results will be an all blue litter. As 2 blue dog's can only produce blue dogs.
> 
> Performance bred bloodlines AKA Game Lines are not well known to throw blue dog's it happens and based on my research when they do show up on occasion you will most likely see it within the Eli/boudreaux family of dogs which throw a high % of black dogs. That's Not saying all Eli/boudreaux bred dogs are black but many of them are. This also does not mean a red dog can't be a carrier of the "Blue" Gene but in order for the gene to be physically seen in the offspring both parent's must be carriers. The reason why the Blue Gene is so rare within the gene pools of the APBT is because dog men of the past and present culled those dogs.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I wasn't going to go into all that but good post sadie!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

50 lbs at 9 months isn't really that large. I wouldn't expect her to do much more growing upwards at this point but she may have a bit more filling out to do up until about 2 years of age. She's a pretty girl though, looks like a real sweetie 

Is her name Aley or is that yours?

Oh, and welcome to GP!


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I do not think she looks all that big nor do I see any Dane in her!! Of course this is just basing of her looks, Danes are really tall dogs!


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

she is very pretty and congrats!!!


----------



## Aley (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all of the information! Very informative. 

I have never owned a dog before (my boyfriend is the experienced dog owner) but she has brought such light into my life. I'm not sure you can tell by the pictures but by huge I mean very long lol. She walks like a newborn lamb wagging her butt excitedly all the time, she is very cute. Her name is Darla, it was originally "Twyla" at the SPCA and we wanted to change it to something that sounded similar since she'd been at shelter since she was around 3 months old.

Thank you for your sweet comments and great information!


----------

